# Old Gel Coat



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Whats the best way to work older gel coat that is chaulking to the touch?


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Buffer with a wool pad using rubbing compound, followed by wax is the most common. It also depends on how bad it is chalking. There was another product or two on another post that seemed to be something worth trying.


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

If buffing will not work,wet sand with 600...800 then 1200 and buff & wax. Big Mikes Fiberglass


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Big Mike - how long will the finish last if I wet sand then buff. I've buffed oxidized boats before but it normally comes back after a while. oh i willbe doing this on bass boats.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing.... Boat is a 91 and was thinking how to get mine done...


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

I CAN SECOND THE POLI-GLO PRODUCTS THEY WORKED GREAT FOR ME BUT FOLLOW DIRECTIONS CAREFULLY!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *Insta Gator (10/10/2008)*Try Ploy Glow, it is an awesome product
> 
> http://www.fishing-catalog.com/poliglow/index.htm[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

years if you take care of it. keep it waxed.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

You'd be amazed at what a good buffing compound can do. Before I sold my boat in January, I had Tim at Daybreak buff and wax my boat. I couldn't believe how good it looked... almost didn't want to sell it after that.

Unfortunately, I don't know whathe used, but I think it may have been a 3M product.

If you don't want to do it yourself, give Daybreak a call and ask for Tim. He does excellent work.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Found this site..

http://www.shurhold.com/


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Big mike

Welcome to board man. 

rich


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

alright did it, I sanded the boat with a DA and 320 grit sand paper, next handwet sanded with 600, then 800, then 1500 .

Got a brand new high speed buffer and started with a 3M buffing compound that I use on cars. Then a fine cut boat rubbing compound, then a boat finisher wax and a bunch of muscle and sore arms for two days..the boat looks freaking awsome.:takephoto


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

can you post a couple pictures of before and after if youe them. I need to do the same thing.

thanks


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Poly-glow is crap, have ya'll seen what it does long term??


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *FishinSpot (12/2/2008)*can you post a couple pictures of before and after if youe them. I need to do the same thing.
> 
> thanks




Sorry buddie but I never took any pictures. This is a before and I'll try to get a recent one up in a day or so.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Hydro


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> can you post a couple pictures of before and after if youe them.




It wouldn't do you any good. You can not get the resolution to show a lot of difference.



Oh sure you can see a difference if it's not shiny and then it is shiny, but thats about it.


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

A little hard work go,s along way. Sounds like it came out good. Keep a good coat of wax on it and it will stay that way. Big Mike


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank guys


----------

